# MAJESTICS CC NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BIGGEST PICNIC OF THE YEAR,ITS GOING DOWN AT SANTA FE DAMN,,,,,IRWINDALE CA,,,,,THERE WILL A CAR HOP ,,,,,,,ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOME,,,,,,,,,FLIER WILL BE POSTED SOON    :cheesy:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

now tahts what i'm talkin about.

DYNO MITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 20 2004, 12:02 PM
> *now tahts what i'm talkin about.
> 
> DYNO MITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2431839[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## street (Jun 25, 2002)

cool ass spot


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

UCE Milwaukee will be there... uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

Once again another year and a great ass picnic, for those of you that have never been there this is the one you should never miss its worth every minute see you there 2005! :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 22 2004, 07:13 AM
> *Once again another year and a great ass picnic, for those of you that have never been there this is the one you should never miss its worth every minute see you there 2005! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2436297[/snapback]​*


Helllllllllllll yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa always off the hook,I met Rich last year
:thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

No coment, BEST SHOW/PICNIC HANDS DOWN!!!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Make sure to say whats up to me and my lady, I'll be the only one wearing an UCE Milwaukee shirt, it would be cool to meet all of you, ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## 92LOWTOY (Nov 10, 2002)

what time is the park going to open?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i would get their at by 6 the latest,

the last time i went their 2 years ago i was their at 730 and still had to wait in a long as line.

this is the best picnic,,better than any cars show or car shows.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

I WILL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE THE NIGHT BEFORE RICH LETS PARTY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 92LOWTOY_@Nov 22 2004, 12:18 PM
> *what time is the park going to open?
> [snapback]2437220[/snapback]​*


7:00


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 22 2004, 06:11 PM
> *I WILL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE THE NIGHT BEFORE RICH LETS PARTY
> [snapback]2438393[/snapback]​*


  fa sho


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 22 2004, 10:30 AM
> * No coment, BEST SHOW/PICNIC HANDS DOWN!!!
> [snapback]2436641[/snapback]​*




 HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 22 2004, 09:30 AM
> * No coment, BEST SHOW/PICNIC HANDS DOWN!!!
> [snapback]2436641[/snapback]​*


yes

but i think that was a comment :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by k gee_@Nov 23 2004, 12:46 AM
> *yes
> 
> but i think that was a comment  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2439353[/snapback]​*


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Whats the temperature like that time of year in Sunny Southern California??


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

USUALLY IN MID 60 S TO 70 S


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WE ARE LOOKING FOR SPONSORS PLEASE PM ME FOR INFO


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Nov 24 2004, 08:36 AM
> *Whats the temperature like that time of year in Sunny Southern California??
> [snapback]2444163[/snapback]​*


SUNNY AND WARM


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

im callin' southwest now :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Nov 24 2004, 08:08 PM
> *im callin' southwest now :biggrin:
> [snapback]2445854[/snapback]​*


ill be the drunk cat wit the pimp cup :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ONCE AGAIN YOUNG HOGG WILL BE HOSTING THE KING OF THE STREETS


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 24 2004, 09:05 AM
> *WE ARE LOOKING FOR SPONSORS PLEASE PM ME FOR INFO
> [snapback]2444249[/snapback]​*



SPONSORS FOR????


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:uh: THE PICNIC?????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Nov 24 2004, 05:12 PM
> *ill be the drunk cat wit the pimp cup :biggrin:
> [snapback]2445863[/snapback]​*


ALL THAT MONEY AND A RUBBER BAND LOL


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

HOW EARLY DO WE GOTTA GET THERE TO "SQUAT" AND GET A GOOD SPOT??????????


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy: we left early, like around 5:00 a.m park was full by 10 it gets packed quick


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Whats the park address? I looked it up on Yahoo maps and it doesnt come up, says it found for me "Santa Fe", which looks like its a train station. Or I'll take directions from Sand Diego, cause it looks like I'll be driving a rental car to the show


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Nov 26 2004, 08:35 AM
> *Whats the park address? I looked it up on Yahoo maps and it doesnt come up, says it found for me "Santa Fe", which looks like its a train station. Or I'll take directions from Sand Diego, cause it looks like I'll be driving a rental car to the show
> [snapback]2449774[/snapback]​*


15501 Arrow Hwy
Baldwin Park, CA 91706


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 26 2004, 04:54 AM
> *:cheesy: we left early, like around 5:00 a.m park was full by 10 it gets packed quick
> [snapback]2449528[/snapback]​*


SANTA FE DAMN IS VERY BIG ,,,,,,


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 26 2004, 01:26 AM
> *:uh: THE PICNIC?????
> 
> 
> [snapback]2448989[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :guns: :ugh: NO SHIT SHERLOCK :angry:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 26 2004, 04:00 AM
> *ALL THAT MONEY AND A RUBBER BAND LOL
> [snapback]2449053[/snapback]​*


that was only $193....1 hundred and 93 ones :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Nov 26 2004, 07:35 AM
> *Whats the park address? I looked it up on Yahoo maps and it doesnt come up, says it found for me "Santa Fe", which looks like its a train station. Or I'll take directions from Sand Diego, cause it looks like I'll be driving a rental car to the show
> [snapback]2449774[/snapback]​*


  stay in la the night before and we ll take care of you,,,


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

I hear great things about this picnic


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 28 2004, 08:51 AM
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2454628[/snapback]​*


you coming down for this one bro? hows the bomb coming?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@Nov 28 2004, 05:27 PM
> *you coming down for this one bro? hows the bomb coming?
> [snapback]2455644[/snapback]​*


yea i'll be there for this one. Just down the street from my neighborhood. The bomb is waiting for me to pick it up from the painters. :angry:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 28 2004, 07:53 PM
> *yea i'll be there for this one. Just down the street from my neighborhood. The bomb is waiting for me to pick it up from the painters. :angry:
> [snapback]2456327[/snapback]​*


painting still ... i feel ya man ... im suppose to pick the 53 up tomorrow(monday) from my new painter


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

hell ya theres a gang of parking but remember evryone and there mom shows upto this show :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 29 2004, 02:08 PM
> *hell ya theres a gang of parking but remember evryone and there mom shows upto this show :biggrin:
> [snapback]2458532[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 29 2004, 02:08 PM
> *hell ya theres a gang of parking but remember evryone and there mom shows upto this show :biggrin:
> [snapback]2458532[/snapback]​*



HEY GOODTIMER KEEP IT REAL WITH THESE VATO'S........YOU AND I BOTH KNOW EVERYBODY AND THERE MOM AND THERE GRANDMA SHOWS UP......SHIT............MY GRANDMA'S THROWING THE 3RD COAT OF WAX ON HER RIDE AS WE SPEAK.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 26 2004, 09:59 AM
> *:twak:  :guns:  :ugh: NO SHIT SHERLOCK :angry:
> [snapback]2449921[/snapback]​*


THEN WHY YOU ASK ABOUT WUT WERE THE SPONSERS FOR SANTA CLAUS ???... :angry:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Nov 29 2004, 11:58 PM
> *HEY GOODTIMER KEEP IT REAL WITH THESE VATO'S........YOU AND I BOTH KNOW EVERYBODY AND THERE MOM AND THERE GRANDMA SHOWS UP......SHIT............MY GRANDMA'S THROWING THE 3RD COAT OF WAX ON HER RIDE AS WE SPEAK..........  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2460137[/snapback]​*


YAH HOMIE YOUR HELL OF RIGHT GRANPA'S IN THE BACK SHINING THE CHROME READY FOR THIS BIG EVENT! CANT WAIT ITS EVEN ON A SATURDAY PEEEEEEEEERFECT BIG UPS TO ALL THE LAYLOW HOMIES HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR OUT THERE!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 30 2004, 12:11 AM
> *THEN  WHY YOU ASK ABOUT WUT WERE THE SPONSERS FOR SANTA CLAUS ???... :angry:
> [snapback]2460330[/snapback]​*


NO THE KIDS WANTED AMUSEMENT AND I THOUGHT I MIGHT BRING YOU :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ARE THE COPS GONNA TRIP ON THE ALCOHOL OR SHOULD I BRING MY EMPTY XXL CARL'S JR CUP?


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 1 2004, 04:31 AM
> *ARE THE COPS GONNA TRIP ON THE ALCOHOL OR SHOULD I BRING MY EMPTY XXL CARL'S JR CUP?
> [snapback]2464040[/snapback]​*


 IF YOU BRING YOUR CUP STOP BY AND PICK ME ONE UP ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 1 2004, 02:31 AM
> *ARE THE COPS GONNA TRIP ON THE ALCOHOL OR SHOULD I BRING MY EMPTY XXL CARL'S JR CUP?
> [snapback]2464040[/snapback]​*


YES NO ALCOHOL SO JUST KEEP IN ON THE DOWN LOW


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 28 2004, 08:31 AM
> * stay in la the night before and we ll take care of you,,,
> [snapback]2454604[/snapback]​*


Does that apply to everyone or just usojohn, cause I was thinking of attending this event as well.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Dec 1 2004, 12:23 PM
> *Does that apply to everyone or just usojohn, cause I was thinking of attending this event as well.
> 
> [snapback]2465138[/snapback]​*


SURE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 1 2004, 10:29 AM
> *YES NO ALCOHOL SO JUST KEEP IN ON THE DOWN LOW
> [snapback]2464585[/snapback]​*


super big gulp with alot of henn and coke... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 19 2004, 10:40 PM
> *BIGGEST PICNIC OF THE YEAR,ITS GOING DOWN AT SANTA FE DAMN,,,,,IRWINDALE CA,,,,,THERE WILL A CAR HOP ,,,,,,,ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOME,,,,,,,,,FLIER WILL BE POSTED SOON       :cheesy:
> [snapback]2430836[/snapback]​*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 2 2004, 12:16 AM
> *
> [snapback]2467272[/snapback]​*


THE BLONDE HYNA IS ANGEL FROM SAN DIEGO. I TALKED TO HER ON PIXEL AND SEEN HER AT ALL THE SHOWS DOWN THERE IN SD INCLUDING THE INDOOR SHOW.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 1 2004, 11:02 PM
> *super big gulp with alot of henn and coke... :biggrin:
> 
> [snapback]2467118[/snapback]​*


GREAT IDEA!!!!!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Actually..........I'll be hosting USOJOHN while in SD when he comes out.Ive got him all dialed in to meet other UCE CC members from the SD chapter, and I'm taking by Sals paint shop,Super Custom and Ghetto Fab as well I also got him a ride to your event Rich and if he's really lucky.......he'll go home with an autographed one-of-a-kind SD STUNNA doll(look for it to be sold on Ebay)that I am sure he will treasure for a lifetime!!!!
This will be LIL member number six Ive hosted................maybe I should have some shirts made up(JK)..........!!!


MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Dec 3 2004, 12:31 AM
> *Actually..........I'll be hosting USOJOHN while in SD when he comes out.Ive got him all dialed in to meet other UCE CC members from the SD chapter, and I'm taking by Sals paint shop,Super Custom and Ghetto Fab as well I also got him a ride to your event Rich and if he's really lucky.......he'll go home with an autographed one-of-a-kind SD STUNNA doll(look for it to be sold on Ebay)that I am sure he will treasure for a lifetime!!!!
> This will be LIL member number six Ive hosted................maybe I should have some shirts made up(JK)..........!!!
> MUSTANG SALLI
> [snapback]2470422[/snapback]​*



WILL THE DOLL BE A bobble-head??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Dec 2 2004, 11:31 PM
> *Actually..........I'll be hosting USOJOHN while in SD when he comes out.Ive got him all dialed in to meet other UCE CC members from the SD chapter, and I'm taking by Sals paint shop,Super Custom and Ghetto Fab as well I also got him a ride to your event Rich and if he's really lucky.......he'll go home with an autographed one-of-a-kind SD STUNNA doll(look for it to be sold on Ebay)that I am sure he will treasure for a lifetime!!!!
> This will be LIL member number six Ive hosted................maybe I should have some shirts made up(JK)..........!!!
> MUSTANG SALLI
> [snapback]2470422[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Dec 2 2004, 11:31 PM
> *he'll go home with an autographed one-of-a-kind SD STUNNA doll(look for it to be sold on Ebay)that I am sure he will treasure for a lifetime!!!![snapback]2470422[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Dec 3 2004, 02:31 AM
> *Actually..........I'll be hosting USOJOHN while in SD when he comes out.Ive got him all dialed in to meet other UCE CC members from the SD chapter, and I'm taking by Sals paint shop,Super Custom and Ghetto Fab as well I also got him a ride to your event Rich and if he's really lucky.......he'll go home with an autographed one-of-a-kind SD STUNNA doll(look for it to be sold on Ebay)that I am sure he will treasure for a lifetime!!!!
> This will be LIL member number six Ive hosted................maybe I should have some shirts made up(JK)..........!!!
> MUSTANG SALLI
> [snapback]2470422[/snapback]​*



Can't wait, time is moving fast, i'll be there and back before you know it...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 4 2004, 08:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

damn I wanna go!.......airfare is only $500 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 7 2004, 07:38 AM
> *damn I wanna go!.......airfare is only $500 :0
> [snapback]2481869[/snapback]​*


CHECK WITH TRAVEL WORM.CM,,,,,OR SOUTHWEEST AIRLINES


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

what time is the hop????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 7 2004, 12:46 AM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2481185[/snapback]​*


TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 7 2004, 09:44 AM
> *what time is the hop????
> [snapback]2482294[/snapback]​*


early


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 7 2004, 08:49 PM
> *early
> [snapback]2484073[/snapback]​*


and the food ????\

:biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 7 2004, 08:43 PM
> *and the food ????\
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2484300[/snapback]​*


  early


----------



## PlaqueWerkz (May 14, 2003)

Hey Rich,
What time are they allowing people into the park? Want to get there early for a good spot


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PlaqueWerkz_@Dec 8 2004, 10:39 PM
> *Hey Rich,
> What time are they allowing people into the park? Want to get there early for a good spot
> [snapback]2488570[/snapback]​*


6:00 am ,,,,,,    :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 6 2004, 10:46 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2481185[/snapback]​*


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 9 2004, 10:28 AM
> *
> [snapback]2489588[/snapback]​*


rich lets hop big homie this is come back out all new mack over started today remember back in the days here what it use to look like


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh: OK JOJO


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 4 2004, 09:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 14 2004, 04:34 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2504392[/snapback]​*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

Fo sho, I'll be there. I live right here in Glendora, which is just up the street from Irwindale. Perhaps if I get my tires in time I'll bring my caddy. If you want to say what's up just look for the short asian guy in a beater, btw I'm Paul.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn I wish I could make it.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

fucken shit this is taking to long are we there yet.......come on first i cant wait.............. :cheesy:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 17 2004, 06:21 AM
> *fucken shit this is taking to long are we there yet.......come on first i cant wait.............. :cheesy:
> [snapback]2515729[/snapback]​*


Your not the only one...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:around: :around: :around: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Total Est. Time: 14 hours, 46 minutes Total Est. Distance: 986.44 miles 


WOW, what a drive! With car in tow, at 10 miles to the gallon at 1.75 lets see thats about 350.00 round trip. Thinking about coming down there for the show. What motel-hotels are close to it? Thanks 

THE JENDA'S


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 17 2004, 06:21 AM
> *fucken shit this is taking to long are we there yet.......come on first i cant wait.............. :cheesy:
> [snapback]2515729[/snapback]​*


dam this shit is more worse than waiting for my wel-fare check


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 17 2004, 10:19 PM
> *Total Est. Time: 14 hours, 46 minutes Total Est. Distance: 986.44 miles
> WOW, what a drive! With car in tow, at 10 miles to the gallon at 1.75 lets see thats about 350.00 round trip. Thinking about coming down there for the show. What motel-hotels are close to it? Thanks
> 
> ...


theres plenty of hotels near the dam ,,,,,,,,ill post more info


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

Gonna try and have the SP cutty done(mad hopper)but if not, guess i'll take the big body lac again.. cant wait...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Dec 18 2004, 11:51 AM
> *Gonna try and have the SP cutty done(mad hopper)but if not, guess i'll take the big body lac again..  cant wait...
> [snapback]2519643[/snapback]​*


COOL,,,HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR OUT THERE,,,,,,HOP SHOULD BE GOOD


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ok good :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

HOPEFULLY CAN MAKE IT ....CARS ALOMOST DONE ..THANX TO RICH AND JR FOR THE HOOKING UP THE XTRA CHROME AT THE LAST MIN..:thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i hope i can make it...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Dec 19 2004, 11:54 PM
> *i hope i can make it...
> [snapback]2523580[/snapback]​*


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

fuck that, ima call in sick on this day


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scla90044_@Dec 20 2004, 12:23 AM
> *fuck that, ima call in sick on this day
> [snapback]2523625[/snapback]​*


me too .. :angry: ..and im gona be hung over .. :angry:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

HIT ME UP ILL BE EATING MENUDO AT THE DANM AT 6:00 IN DA MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

so any one doin anything to thier rides to try to make it out there in there cars.

shit i done forgot all about xmas. just to try to get my car out there and ready in time. ive dropped about 1600 since the begining of the month just to try to make it out there. i aint a big baller so im feelin that shit big time right now. to top it off i still dont have the fuckin bumper fillers for the car so im just like fuck it ive done enough for the month. i screwed xmas up. i felt like i was in an episode of christine. but in the end fuck it at least i got a good x-mas


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

any out of towners coming down for the new years,,theres a motel 6----- about 10 minutes away from the santa fe dam,,,,,reserve your rooms,,,,,,




LOS ANGELES - BALDWIN PARK
14510 GARVEY AVE
I-10/SAN BERNARDINO FWY AT PUENTE AVE
BALDWIN PARK, CA, USA, 91706
626-960-5011 





motel 6,,,,rooms are like $54.00


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 20 2004, 05:12 PM
> *so any one doin anything to thier rides to try to make it out there in there cars.
> 
> shit i done forgot all about xmas. just to try to get my car out there and ready in time. ive dropped about 1600 since the begining of the month just to try to make it out there. i aint a big baller so im feelin that shit big time right now. to top it off i still dont have the fuckin bumper fillers for the car so im just like fuck it  ive done enough for the month.  i screwed xmas up. i felt like i was in an episode of christine.  but in the end fuck it at least i got a good x-mas
> [snapback]2525386[/snapback]​*


DONT TRIP HOMIE HIT HE UP YOU ILL HOOK YOU UP WITH A BOWL OF MENUDO FOR ALL YOUR WORRIES! :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

WE WILL BE IN FULL FORCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 21 2004, 09:45 AM
> *WE WILL BE IN FULL FORCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2527602[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 20 2004, 09:45 PM
> *any out of towners coming down for the new years,,theres a motel 6----- about 10 minutes away from the santa fe dam,,,,,reserve your rooms,,,,,,
> LOS ANGELES - BALDWIN PARK
> 14510 GARVEY AVE
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

are we there yet shit this is taking to long :angry:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 22 2004, 04:55 AM
> *are we there yet shit this is taking to long :angry:
> [snapback]2531009[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :around: :around: :buttkick:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Dec 22 2004, 06:51 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2531210[/snapback]​*


FLUFF :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm off on the 1st. I may just have to make it out there.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

good idea


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 22 2004, 10:37 AM
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :twak:  :around:  :around:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]2531419[/snapback]​*


 :guns: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 23 2004, 04:55 AM
> *:guns:  :buttkick:  :twak:
> [snapback]2534814[/snapback]​*


sorry goodtimer the picnic is cancelled for you


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Dec 23 2004, 01:00 AM
> *I'm off on the 1st. I may just have to make it out there.
> [snapback]2534645[/snapback]​*


*JUST INCASE YOU DON'T MAKE IT, I WILL HAVE THE ENTIRE PICNIC FOR YOU ????*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 23 2004, 10:47 AM
> *sorry goodtimer the picnic is cancelled for you
> [snapback]2535318[/snapback]​*


dam thats fucked up he said your suspended from steppin on grounds. there gonna put an a.p.b. out on your ass be on tha look out. tha fucker is considered armed and dangerous with a bowl full of menudo that he isnt scared to throw. :burn:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 23 2004, 11:12 AM
> *dam thats fucked up he said your suspended from steppin on grounds. there gonna put an a.p.b. out on your ass  be on tha look out. tha fucker is considered armed and dangerous with a bowl full of menudo that he isnt scared to throw.  :burn:
> [snapback]2535606[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 23 2004, 08:47 AM
> *sorry goodtimer the picnic is cancelled for you
> [snapback]2535318[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i shouls be there


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 20 2004, 09:45 PM
> *any out of towners coming down for the new years,,theres a motel 6----- about 10 minutes away from the santa fe dam,,,,,reserve your rooms,,,,,,
> LOS ANGELES - BALDWIN PARK
> 14510 GARVEY AVE
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave: LOOK FOR THE PRIMED COUPE




 <-


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 24 2004, 01:57 AM
> *:wave: LOOK FOR THE PRIMED COUPE
> <-
> [snapback]2538722[/snapback]​*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :uh: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 24 2004, 12:57 AM
> *:wave: LOOK FOR THE PRIMED COUPE
> <-
> [snapback]2538722[/snapback]​*


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

I'LL BE THERE FROM BAKERS...STILL THINKIN ON WHEN TO LEAVE MMMM DAMN MY BRO'S TALKIN 5 IN THE MORN HOMIE WITH MENUDO TALKIN BOUT 6 IN THE MORN..WHAT HAPPENED TO THE 12 O CLOCK SHOT....OR IS THAT TOO LATE...BEING THAT I STILL HAVE A 2 HOUR DRIVE DAMNN...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Dec 24 2004, 06:24 PM
> *I'LL BE THERE FROM BAKERS...STILL THINKIN ON WHEN TO LEAVE MMMM DAMN MY BRO'S TALKIN 5 IN THE MORN HOMIE WITH MENUDO TALKIN BOUT 6 IN THE MORN..WHAT HAPPENED TO THE 12 O CLOCK SHOT....OR IS THAT TOO LATE...BEING THAT I STILL HAVE A 2 HOUR DRIVE DAMNN...
> [snapback]2540553[/snapback]​*



12 IS WAY TOO LATE  GET THERE EARLY AND SAVE ME SOME SPOTS :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

1 WEEK


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 25 2004, 11:58 AM
> *12 IS WAY TOO LATE   GET THERE EARLY AND SAVE ME SOME SPOTS :biggrin:
> [snapback]2541816[/snapback]​*


damn I was thinkin same thing thats why my brothers leavin at 5am from montebello :biggrin: :biggrin: CANT WAIT....


----------



## gman (Jun 19, 2003)

East Los Angeles will be there..........................


----------



## gman (Jun 19, 2003)

whos the best club in East Los Angeles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anybody reply


----------



## gman (Jun 19, 2003)

Whose the best club all time?????????????????????????????????????? :0 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gman_@Dec 26 2004, 12:36 AM
> *whos the best club in East Los Angeles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anybody reply
> [snapback]2543176[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :0 I WANNA SEE SOMEONE ANSWER THIS :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gman_@Dec 26 2004, 12:43 AM
> *Whose the best club all time?????????????????????????????????????? :0  :0
> [snapback]2543183[/snapback]​*


I WOULDNT SAY THE BEST CUZ THERE IS ALOT OF THEM...

SOUTH SIDE ...

MAJESTICS...

PREMIER....

LOS ANGELES....

INDIVDUALS...

ROLLERZ....

LIFESTYLE...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

who throws the best new years picnic,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

what happens if it rains...


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 26 2004, 12:45 PM
> *who throws the best new years picnic,,,,,,,,,
> [snapback]2543813[/snapback]​*


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 26 2004, 12:45 PM
> *who throws the best new years picnic,,,,,,,,,
> [snapback]2543813[/snapback]​*


BIG RICH....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 26 2004, 06:31 PM
> *BIG RICH....
> 
> 
> [snapback]2544519[/snapback]​*


HUEY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Dec 26 2004, 04:34 PM
> *what happens if it rains...
> [snapback]2544301[/snapback]​*


RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

I HEARD A CERTAIN VIDEO COMPANY IS TRYING TO THROW A SHOW AGAINST THE MAJESTICS CC,,,,,,,,WHAT A LOSER :uh:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 26 2004, 07:37 PM
> *I HEARD A CERTAIN VIDEO COMPANY IS TRYING TO  THROW A SHOW AGAINST THE MAJESTICS CC,,,,,,,,WHAT A LOSER :uh:
> [snapback]2544538[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 26 2004, 08:37 PM
> *I HEARD A CERTAIN VIDEO COMPANY IS TRYING TO  THROW A SHOW AGAINST THE MAJESTICS CC,,,,,,,,WHAT A LOSER :uh:
> [snapback]2544538[/snapback]​*


who?????WHO???????????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

CALI SWANGIN


----------



## PlaqueWerkz (May 14, 2003)

Leave it to KJ to start some shit!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

why would anyone want to go to a cali swangin thing when EVERYONE knows where the real action is?


----------



## PlaqueWerkz (May 14, 2003)

Plus everyone knows that this is a traditional thing with Majestics every year. So why start trouble. I guess there is always going to one person that will always try.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

NOT THE FIRST TIME HE S TRIED IT EITHER AND THE LAST TIME HE DONE IT HE FAILED


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 26 2004, 11:35 PM
> *RAIN OR SHINE
> [snapback]2544534[/snapback]​*


that's what i like to hear...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Tonight
Dec 26 Showers 49° 50 % 
Mon 
Dec 27 Showers 61°/52° 60 % 
Tue 
Dec 28 Heavy T-Storms 61°/50° 100 % 
Wed 
Dec 29 Rain / Thunder 62°/47° 80 % 
Thu 
Dec 30 Few Showers 61°/49° 30 % 
Fri 
Dec 31 Few Showers 63°/46° 30 % 
Sat 
Jan 01 Showers 62°/43° 40 % 
Sun 
Jan 02 Showers 62°/45° 30 % 
Mon 
Jan 03 Rain 63°/47° 60 % 
Tue 
Jan 04 Showers 64°/46° 30 % 




WOWZERS


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

well you sure know how to put a damper on things


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 26 2004, 11:54 PM
> *
> Sat
> Jan 01  Showers 62°/43° 40 %
> ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

WELL ISNT ''TRUCHA '' GONNA BE THERE ....THATS ALL YOU NEED AT THE PICNIC...


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 26 2004, 07:37 PM
> *I HEARD A CERTAIN VIDEO COMPANY IS TRYING TO  THROW A SHOW AGAINST THE MAJESTICS CC,,,,,,,,WHAT A LOSER :uh:
> [snapback]2544538[/snapback]​*


I SCENE A COUPLE OF MEMBERS PRETTY MAD ON CRENSHAW BLVD. TODAY, THEY WALKED UP TO ME AN TOLD ME IF I HAD HEARD ABOUT CALI-SWANGIN THROWING A PICNIC THE SAME DAY OF THE MAJESTICS,, ONE OF THEM SAID THEY WILL PUT A STOP TO THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 27 2004, 12:36 AM
> *WELL ISNT ''TRUCHA '' GONNA BE THERE ....THATS ALL YOU NEED AT THE PICNIC...
> 
> 
> [snapback]2545402[/snapback]​*


*I WILL BE THERE , I JUST PAID MY DUES TO BE ABLE TO FILM IN THE HOP !!!!!!*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2004, 12:54 AM
> *Tonight
> Dec 26  Showers 49° 50 %
> Mon
> ...


OH MAN

I'll see what I can do about bringing some good ol' Wisconsin sunshine with me...


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

ONE NEWS CHANNEL SAY'S IT GONNA RAIN ON SATURDAY ANOTHER SAY'S IT GONNA RAIN ON FRIDAY NITE AND CLEAR UP ON SATURDAY SO HOPEFULLY THE WEATHER IS FAIR.


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 27 2004, 07:41 PM
> *why would they break it up if we have permits and we are are even paying for police
> [snapback]2547498[/snapback]​*


I WILL BE THERE RAIN OR SHINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 27 2004, 07:41 PM
> *why would they break it up if we have permits and we are are even paying for police
> [snapback]2547498[/snapback]​*


RICH A.K.A. RAFAEL CARO QUINTERO :biggrin: 
PAYING OFF COPS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 27 2004, 06:49 PM
> *RICH A.K.A. RAFAEL CARO QUINTERO  :biggrin:
> PAYING OFF COPS
> [snapback]2547515[/snapback]​*


no seas mamon ,,,,,king of beepers


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 27 2004, 07:50 PM
> *no seas mamon ,,,,,king of beepers
> [snapback]2547523[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 27 2004, 07:50 PM
> *no seas mamon ,,,,,king of beepers
> [snapback]2547523[/snapback]​*


***IN A FUCKED UP ACCENT*** *I AM J.J. AND I AM THE KING*


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 27 2004, 11:50 PM
> *no seas mamon ,,,,,king of beepers
> [snapback]2547523[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Rich, who's stayin at Motel 6?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 27 2004, 08:20 PM
> ****IN A FUCKED UP ACCENT*** I AM J.J. AND I AM THE KING
> [snapback]2547670[/snapback]​*



dammm rod you killed it ...go sit in da corner ... :angry:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 27 2004, 09:40 PM
> *dammm rod you killed it ...go sit in da corner ... :angry:
> 
> 
> [snapback]2548054[/snapback]​*


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 27 2004, 08:21 PM
> *Rich, who's stayin at Motel 6?
> [snapback]2547980[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 27 2004, 08:20 PM
> ****IN A FUCKED UP ACCENT*** I AM J.J. AND I AM THE KING
> [snapback]2547670[/snapback]​*



you forgot 2 say "AND IM DA OWNER"


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Dec 27 2004, 09:48 PM
> *you forgot 2 say "AND IM DA OWNER"
> [snapback]2548095[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CLUMSY (Dec 11, 2004)

I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE AND IM GOING TO LET ALL MY HOMIES KNOW ABOUT IT WE ARE ROLLING DEEP TO CHECK IT OUT I KNOW FOR SURE ILL BRING LIKE 100 -200 HOMIES AND ILL TELL ALL THE HYNAS I KNOW TO COME AND ILL TELL THEM JUST TO WHERE BIKINIS AND THEY WILL I KNOW FOR SURE I CAN GET AT LEAST 100 HYNAS TO GO WITH ALL THE GIRLS I KNOW


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CLUMSY_@Dec 28 2004, 12:01 AM
> *I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE AND IM GOING TO LET ALL MY HOMIES KNOW ABOUT IT WE ARE ROLLING DEEP TO CHECK IT OUT I KNOW FOR SURE ILL BRING LIKE 100 -200 HOMIES AND ILL TELL ALL THE HYNAS I KNOW TO COME AND ILL TELL THEM JUST TO WHERE BIKINIS AND THEY WILL I KNOW FOR SURE I CAN GET AT LEAST 100 HYNAS TO GO WITH ALL THE GIRLS I KNOW
> [snapback]2548753[/snapback]​*



200 homies huh damn xmas musta been cool with that many friends :0


----------



## CLUMSY (Dec 11, 2004)

NONE OF MY HOMIES GOT ME ANY CHRISTMAS PRESENTS I GUESS BECAUSE THEYRE TOO CHEAP BUT I JUST GOT PRESENTS FROM SOME HYNAS IM SEEING


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=80790]UCE HAWAII WILL BE THERE FLYING OUT TOMORROW. C-YA THERE!!!
OH THANKS FOR THE INFO RICH. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

said rains supposed to stop friday woo hooooooooooooo


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

suppose to be sunny on saturday,,,heard it from 3 news stations


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gman_@Dec 27 2004, 10:04 PM
> *You got permits two years ago and they still broke it up! member you member
> [snapback]2548393[/snapback]​*


we were there til 5:00 pm last time so how did theye break it up and we didnt pay last time ,,,this time we paid around 2 grand in permits ,,,,,and we had to get a 1million dollar insurance,,,so quit hating


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 28 2004, 10:16 AM
> *we were there til 5:00 pm last time so how did theye break it up and we didnt pay last time ,,,this time  we paid around 2 grand in permits ,,,,,and we had to get a 1million dollar insurance,,,so quit hating
> [snapback]2549365[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Dec 28 2004, 04:45 AM
> *[attachmentid=80790]UCE HAWAII WILL BE THERE FLYING OUT TOMORROW. C-YA THERE!!!
> OH THANKS FOR THE INFO RICH. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2548927[/snapback]​*



uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

its gonna be poppin!

only a few dayz left.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: Can't wait What time is the earliest we can get in there?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Dec 28 2004, 02:45 PM
> *:thumbsup: Can't wait What time is the earliest we can get in there?
> [snapback]2550422[/snapback]​*


PARK OPENS AT 6:00 A.M.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

fixed my car today so im ready


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

I can't wait I reserved my room from thursday thru sunday. Is anything going on thurs or fri night?


----------



## PlaqueWerkz (May 14, 2003)

Boy no one has faith in the weather. Don't forget we are from sunny Southern Cal.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PlaqueWerkz_@Dec 28 2004, 10:38 PM
> *Boy no one has faith in the weather. Don't forget we are from sunny Southern Cal.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2552127[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Dec 28 2004, 03:45 AM
> *[attachmentid=80790]UCE HAWAII WILL BE THERE FLYING OUT TOMORROW. C-YA THERE!!!
> OH THANKS FOR THE INFO RICH. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2548927[/snapback]​*


COOL BRO HIT ME UP OUT THERE ,,,,,,,,WE'LL HOOK IT UP WITH SOME CARNE ASADA


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

SEE YOU GUYS AT THE FRONT OF THE LINE IM ONLY AROUND THE BLOCK FROM THERE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

RICH Take care of the homie Big Blue and his lady coming out from FLA, he is cool ass people.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

my windshield wipers don't work  a little rain wont stop me :biggrin: i'm f#%ked if it rains hard. :angry:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 29 2004, 11:25 AM
> *my windshield wipers don't work  a little rain wont stop me :biggrin:  i'm f#%ked if it rains hard. :angry:
> [snapback]2553141[/snapback]​*


dam dawg you gonna have to ace ventura that shit. stick tha head outta the window with that one uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

it wouldnt be a dam without a little bit of water in it. right fellaz fuck i hope the rain stops by thursday night i got to much last minute things i gotta get ready for hopefully the regal will be good to make it.


----------



## 66RIVI (Jun 23, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jhawk86 (Jul 6, 2004)

Yo can someone post up some direction from Long Beach and the surrounding areas for the playas that don't know how to get there...Including myself...Thanks playa...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jhawk86_@Dec 29 2004, 09:55 PM
> *Yo can someone post up some direction from Long Beach and the surrounding areas for the playas that don't know how to get there...Including myself...Thanks playa...
> [snapback]2555602[/snapback]​*


from long beach you can get the 710 north to the 60 east,,,,,then get the 605 freeway north pass the 10 freeway and look for the arrow highway exit right,,,,,,,you'l  l go about 1 mile and dam will be on left hand side cant miss it


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


Daily Details for Baldwin Park, CA

Sat
Jan 01

Hourly Forecast more details

Day 

Partly Cloudy High
59°F

Precip
80%

Wind: S 6 mph
Max. Humidity: 68%
UV Index: 2 Low

Sunrise: 6:57 AM PT

Showers Late Overnight Low
47°F

Precip
60%

Wind: SSE 6 mph
Max. Humidity: 90%


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:its going down ,the big one  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## southsider (Jan 29, 2002)

SEE EVEYONE OUT THERE


----------



## gman (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEET_@Dec 30 2004, 01:04 PM
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]2557077[/snapback]​*


Whos this clown!


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

hey im curious...last time when i went to the santa fe dam...i was parked in the "parking lot" with the rest of the regular rides...

what do i gotta do to get in with the others? will majestics be out controlling parking again?? :0 sucks to drive it and be fucking stuck in the back...might as well drive the daily if thats gonna happen, ya know?


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

ill be out there in this








and in this


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Dec 31 2004, 04:26 AM
> *hey im curious...last time when i went to the santa fe dam...i was parked in the "parking lot" with the rest of the regular rides...
> 
> what do i gotta do to get in with the others? will majestics be out controlling parking again??  :0 sucks to drive it and be fucking stuck in the back...might as well drive the daily if thats gonna happen, ya know?
> [snapback]2558965[/snapback]​*


good question?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Dec 30 2004, 11:26 PM
> *hey im curious...last time when i went to the santa fe dam...i was parked in the "parking lot" with the rest of the regular rides...
> 
> what do i gotta do to get in with the others? will majestics be out controlling parking again??  :0 sucks to drive it and be fucking stuck in the back...might as well drive the daily if thats gonna happen, ya know?
> [snapback]2558965[/snapback]​*


get there early or roll with your club


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hey i wish you guys luck on the picnic. stay safe and have a great new years


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@Dec 31 2004, 06:48 AM
> *ill be out there in this
> 
> 
> ...



i love that big body...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

GoodTimes CC will be out tomorrow/ready to hop


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Dec 31 2004, 11:49 AM
> *GoodTimes CC will be out tomorrow/ready to hop
> [snapback]2559795[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southsider_@Dec 30 2004, 11:50 PM
> *SEE EVEYONE OUT  THERE
> [snapback]2558863[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 31 2004, 12:35 PM
> *  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2559882[/snapback]​*



I'LL B LOOKING FOR THAT PLATE YOU OFFERED :biggrin: 

& YOU KNOW MY TRUNK WILL B FULL OF GOODIE'S :biggrin:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gman_@Dec 31 2004, 12:01 AM
> *Whos this clown!
> [snapback]2558881[/snapback]​*


TUCA :buttkick:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

pls someone reply fast heard location has changed...if so let me know ....pls have long drive would like to get to the right spot at the right time..thanks in advance.. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Dec 31 2004, 03:19 PM
> *pls someone reply fast heard location has changed...if so let me know ....pls have long drive would like to get to the right spot at the right time..thanks in advance.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2560113[/snapback]​*



YOU HEARD WRONG :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 31 2004, 12:42 PM
> *I'LL B LOOKING FOR THAT PLATE YOU OFFERED  :biggrin:
> 
> & YOU KNOW MY TRUNK WILL B FULL OF GOODIE'S    :biggrin:
> ...



O' FO SHO.. GOT SOME CHICKEN FROM LA VENADITA IN CARSON


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Dec 31 2004, 03:49 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2560172[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup: uffin: :cheesy:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

:around:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

::


> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 31 2004, 04:23 PM
> *YOU HEARD WRONG :uh:
> [snapback]2560122[/snapback]​*


JUST MAKING SURE :biggrin: RATHER CHECK TWICE THAN GET LOST..AND MISS OUT YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN... :


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Dec 31 2004, 04:09 PM
> *::
> JUST MAKING SURE  :biggrin: RATHER CHECK TWICE THAN GET LOST..AND MISS OUT YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN... :
> [snapback]2560213[/snapback]​*


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 31 2004, 04:54 PM
> *i heard that el dorado is supose to jump off to.
> 
> but i'm hittin the damm.
> [snapback]2560186[/snapback]​*


THATS WERE I'LL BE THEN.... THANKS CRENSHAW...HOMIES FROM MY TOWN WERE WONDERIN IS THERE GOING TO BE ANY BOULEVARD ACTION AFTERWARDS OR AFTER THE PARK DOES IT USUALLY END ....JUST LOOKIN FOR A GOOD TIME BEFORE AND AFTER.... :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Dec 31 2004, 11:12 PM
> *THATS WERE I'LL BE THEN.... THANKS CRENSHAW...HOMIES FROM MY TOWN WERE WONDERIN IS THERE GOING TO BE ANY BOULEVARD ACTION AFTERWARDS OR AFTER THE PARK DOES IT USUALLY END ....JUST LOOKIN FOR A GOOD TIME BEFORE AND AFTER.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2560222[/snapback]​*


shaw after the picnic.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 31 2004, 04:13 PM
> *shaw after the picnic.
> [snapback]2560226[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

COOL THANKS..I SHOULD BE OUT THERE CHILLIN WITH MY BRO AND HIS HOMIES FROM STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB LEAVIN HER AT 7 BE THERE BY NINE LITTLE LATE...BUT MY HOMIE DONT GET OFF WORK TIL 7AM DAMNN...


----------



## gman (Jun 19, 2003)

Becerrrrrrrrructerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> :around:
> [snapback]2560193[/snapback]​[/quote


----------



## gman (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEET_@Dec 31 2004, 12:45 PM
> *TUCA :buttkick:
> [snapback]2559895[/snapback]​*


los Tucanes de Tijuana


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

the damn is the place to be tomorrow,,,,,,,,,,,,the homies will be be down with us,,,thanks every one for your support


----------



## PlaqueWerkz (May 14, 2003)

Rich, I am going to do my best to make it out there tomorrow I caught the flu again and I in bed sicker than a dog. If I don't my wishes go out to Majestics and to all the clubs taht will be there and pray everything goes safe. And to Video Joe if you see this Good Luck with 360 Video and do me proud. Happy New Year to every and stay safe.

From Mark @ PLaqueWerkz :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ok mark ,take care


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Dec 31 2004, 02:19 PM
> *pls someone reply fast heard location has changed...if so let me know ....pls have long drive would like to get to the right spot at the right time..thanks in advance.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2560113[/snapback]​*


not true buddy,,,its still on at santa fe dam


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gman_@Dec 31 2004, 04:55 PM
> *los Tucanes de Tijuana
> [snapback]2560302[/snapback]​*


NO TUCAMOTE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

8 hours and countin cant wait to get out there it gona be on and crackin.


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

I CANT SLEEP :uh: I CANT SLEEP :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

wish I was there but :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

fuck its cold outside and there was a serious accident on the 605 south around the 60 looked like the whole freeway was closed a little sports car flipped over


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:ugh: :happysad:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

it was a lot of fun great turnout. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

big ups to majestics again ... Classic Memories looks forward to next year :thumbsup:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Some 1 post pics


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

this was a nice turn out except the hop!!

on dirt and all circus car way lame


----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)

pic


----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)

hop


----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)

video


----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)

pix


----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)

pix


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

tight pics phil ,,,,,thanks for coming down and supporting our event,,rollerz only:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@Jan 1 2005, 07:32 PM
> *big ups to majestics again ... Classic Memories looks forward to next year  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2562802[/snapback]​*


thanks homie ,your cars looked good


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

thanks for the good time majestics...and rollerz only...thanks to king of rimz for the food, da frogg for scaring the shit outta me and every1 else for the good time.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jan 2 2005, 05:42 PM
> *da frogg for scaring the shit outta me
> [snapback]2564175[/snapback]​*


yeah imma find out bout them silencers...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

more pics please


----------



## gman (Jun 19, 2003)

Picnic was cool rich, but only one problem what happen to the food it never came, majestics had a gang of grills going and no one offered, whats up with that rich


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

GOOD MUTHAFUCKIN DAY!!!!LONG BUT GOOD..DIDNT KNOW HOW I ENDED UP IN T.J TILL 6 THIS MORNING BUT HEY IT WAS WELL WORTH IT :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

OHH YEA I GOT PICS ILL POST EM UP LATER....MY CAMS M.I.A


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

picnic was tight . me and the homies had good time. :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

THANKS TO THE MAJESTICS FOR PUTTIN IT DOWN....I HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS.....LOTS OF ACTION..PLENTY OF NICE RIDES..SOME BLUE PITS...AND MUCH MORE...I WILL HAVE TO MAKE THIS A NEW YEAR TRADITION.... :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jan 2 2005, 04:16 PM
> *I WILL HAVE TO MAKE THIS A NEW YEAR TRADITION.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2564499[/snapback]​*



3 years for me :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

the picnic was off the hook again. Thanks to all my Big M family for the hospitality. The food was good :biggrin: . Hope everybody made it home safely.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

OK HOMIE TAKE CARE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IT WAS THE OFF THE HOOK, LO LOS UP THE YING-YANG,, I'LL POST MY PICS IN THE POST YOUR RIDES..


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:thumbsup: good time every year....the best part is the cops were being cool....


----------



## classifiedsgv (Jul 11, 2003)

GOOD SHOW I HAD ALOT OF FUN THANKZ MAJESTICS FOR A GOOD SHOW. UR SHOWS NEVER DISAPOINT ME ALWAYZ GOOD. GOOD TURNOUT TO. N I DONT KNOW ABOUT EVERY1 ELSE BUT I THAUGHT WE WERE ALL FUCKED WHEN THAT STEALTH BOMBER CAME OUT IN THA SKY OUT OF NO WHERE LOL. I THAUGHT IT WAS GONNA BOMB US.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

yeah that stealth was strange... :dunno:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

dammm i wish i could have made it .....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

the stealth fighter was the homie doing a fly by


















































j/k he was flying over the rose parade in pasadena they do that every year


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

hell yeah that shit was off the hook. ya know god was lookin over us yesterday cuz im trippin how its pourin like a mutha fucka today but yesterday the only water was the one in the lake. :thumbsup: i seen a lot of black regals  but they didnt have t-tops :biggrin: all and all it was tight as hell though. beside the starvin part. cant wait till next year.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 2 2005, 10:55 PM
> *the stealth fighter was the homie doing a fly by
> j/k      he was flying over the rose parade in pasadena they do that every year
> [snapback]2565189[/snapback]​*


come on big dawg i bet some mo fo's woulda belived your ass then every one woulda really been like shit we GOTTA show up next year if majestics went that far out this year


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

pic


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

pic


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Jan 2 2005, 10:39 PM
> *pic
> [snapback]2565373[/snapback]​*


pic


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

more


----------



## jesika_98 (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice pics!!! Thanks redbone!


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

got tired of them pushin these cars in and out that i gave up on pics bring it back to the streets fuck that circus car shit thats why the steel prices whent up thay bought so much thay ran out now we got to pay the price and watch this to :uh:


----------



## swicthhitter S.D. (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone got pics of the licons?


----------



## swicthhitter S.D. (Nov 11, 2004)

opps, lincolns


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

BIG THANK U TO ALL FROM THE BIG "M" UR PICNIC THIS YEAR HAS BEEN THE BEST SO FAR, SPECIAL THANKS TO RICH 4 KEEPING EVERY ONE UP TO DATE RIGHT UP INTO THE PICNIC. THE PICNIC WAS PERFECT COPS DIDNT TRIP AT ALL NO ONE HATIN JUST CLEAN ASS LOWRIDERS AND HOPPERS ALL DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

heres some pics.


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

more pics.


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

and some more!


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

and more......


----------



## BLVD-ROLLER (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

GREAT PICNIC As always, good way to bring in the NEw Year, Good seeing the homies, fromMajestics, Rollerz Only, Stlystics, Goodtimes (Gracias for the menudo) Westside and all the other homies I forgot to mention! Happy New Year all my LIL Peeps!


----------



## BLVD-ROLLER (Dec 6, 2004)

i had a great time...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jan 3 2005, 01:00 AM
> *GREAT PICNIC As always, good way to bring in the NEw Year, Good seeing the homies, fromMajestics, Rollerz Only, Stlystics, Goodtimes (Gracias for the menudo) Westside and all the other homies I forgot to mention! Happy New Year all my LIL Peeps!
> [snapback]2565646[/snapback]​*


PINCHE HOTWHEELS MENUDO WAS THE BOMB THAT MORNIN, THANKS TO THE BIG"M" FOR ANOTHER  GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

that has to be the best event to hit la every year.

i had a great time,plenty of clean rides,bumper crackin in the hopp pit,
and chillin with the homies.

had a blast.

much props to the MAJESTICS for puttin together another successfull new years picnic.

keep up the good work.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

anybody else see when this pit jumped the smaller pit?


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 3 2005, 12:46 PM
> *anybody else see when this pit jumped the smaller pit?
> 
> 
> ...


was right next to it :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@Jan 3 2005, 03:47 PM
> *was right next to it  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2567296[/snapback]​*


Next to the guy with the 2 pits and the girl with the 1? Damn, you were standing about 10 feet from me. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 3 2005, 12:40 PM
> *that has to be the best event to hit la every year.
> 
> i had a great time,plenty of clean rides,bumper crackin in the hopp pit,
> ...


thanks for coming down


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

I had a great time. Super turn out. Well worth the drive. I will never foget it. Thanks to MAJESTICS for throwing a great event. And to all the clubs and people for bringing out so many rides.


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 3 2005, 02:50 PM
> *Next to the guy with the 2 pits and the girl with the 1? Damn, you were standing about 10 feet from me. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2567307[/snapback]​*


yup, i had the tan hoodie on with classic memories on the back embroidered in black ... or the white tribal shirt ... got warm for a while there had to take the hoodie off


----------



## southsider (Jan 29, 2002)

i got there like at 7:00 and jammed out 
at like 10:00 i was tired and hungry as fuck.


----------



## gman (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Jan 2 2005, 11:39 PM
> *and more......
> [snapback]2565581[/snapback]​*


what happen mister eddi rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, still waiting


----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)

video


----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)

video


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

Had a great time the weather was good.Already looking foward towards next year!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 3 2005, 04:50 PM
> *Next to the guy with the 2 pits and the girl with the 1? Damn, you were standing about 10 feet from me. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2567307[/snapback]​*


dam i was right there next to the hop off fence when that shit happened. tha gurl holdin the two pits had two nice tits lmao. that was a big ass dawg i seen that shit with two other ones the last time i was out at elysian. there was one hella bigger then that one also


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 7 2005, 01:18 PM
> *dam i was right there next to the hop off fence when that shit happened. tha gurl holdin the two pits had  two nice tits lmao. that was a big ass dawg i seen that shit with two other ones the last time i was out at elysian. there was one hella bigger then that one also
> [snapback]2581768[/snapback]​*


if im right its that big ass dogs sister, that foo said he had 2 or 3 of them that size but that one was the smallest


----------

